# Does Pasta make you bloated and gassy??



## Guest (Feb 23, 2000)

I am trying to get to the bottom of my excessive gas and bloating of late - and have stumbled across pasta as a potential culprit!!I have been eating tons of the stuff lately - i love it!does anyone have troubles with pasta and if so: is it just pasta - or the whole 'wheat' thing?if pasta is so gassy - why is Italy such a romantic country!!!


----------



## kitty2 (Nov 27, 1999)

Yes when I eat pasta I get lots of gas (but then again, when I eat about anything I get lots of gas!







). Good question about Italy!







[This message has been edited by kitty2 (edited 02-23-2000).]


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Enna:I like your question about Italy! I don't really know if pasta makes you gassy or not. I wonder if it's the noodles themselves or what you eat with them? Maybe you could try it plain with a little garlic and olive oil and see what happens. Then the next time add the sauce.







JeanG------------------Member of "The Advance Guard for the Ozone Rangers".May the "farce" be with you. JeanG


----------



## Blair (Dec 15, 1998)

No it just gives me terrible D. I'd rather eat dirt than pasta.


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

Enna, Pasta (with the exception of rice pasta) is loaded with gluten which is a major problem for a lot of people with IBS. I think the reason a lot of people think this doesn't apply to them is because although some react immediately others may take a few days. sometimes the thing you just ate is not the trigger but something you ate days before, thats why you can eat something one day and be fine and the next time be ill. sickofsick


----------



## LDanna (Apr 13, 1999)

I suggest you try DeBoles organic pasta which is sold at health food stores and some better supermarkets. It's made with a combination of Jerusalem Artichoke Flour and semolina. The JAF is rich in FOS which help feed the good bacteria in your intestines. In a short time this will help reduce your gassy symptoms...while still enjoying your pasta. This stuff tastes great, btw. My husband doesn't have IBS but, now, he won't eat any other kind of pasta!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2000)

I've been eating pasta all my life and couldn't live without it - although I really think it's what you put on it that's the problem.If not, try rinsing it in cold water after you drain it (not the correct thing to do with pasta, but it will rid the excess starch and glutens).Italy, ah Italy...yes! I guess after Vesuvius erupted the Italians kinda got over the gas issue!







You want gas? Try "pasta e fagioli", pasta with fava beans! Yum!







Mike


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Enna, pasta is high in carbs and starch and could be causing the problem. It is also what you put on it that can double the problem.You mentioned guiness which also has a lot of wheat in it. Those things would cause fermentation and gas.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2000)

I don't always put much on my pasta at all - i would eat it on it's own if people didn't think me a complete oddball! I sometimes just have it with tossed in lightly steamed veg and olive oil.I've never noticed a problem with wheat or gluten before - they are in almost everything aren't they!?sickofsick - it sounds like a total nightmare trying to track down a trigger if things take a while to react?! how do people do it!?!?LDanna - I LOVE the sound of this DeBoles organic pasta - can i get it in the UK? please say I can!!! i will look out for it!!until then - maybe i'll try rinsing it under a tap after cooking? it doesn't make it too cold though does it?Eric - oh dear fermenting and gas from guinness - is that guinness mixed with pasta or the two on their own!!I haven't had any guinness for a while now though - so I am hesitant to point the finger of blame at that! Especially as i have drunk it for years (not solidly you understand!!!) and far from making me feel worse it sometimes calms my stomach down and reduces gas?!?I can't understand it?The pasta salads i have been having have been pre-packed things with a lot of mayo and dressing and such like - that sounds like it could be bad?what do you all think?


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Enna:Try making your own pasta salads instead of using the prepackaged and see if that helps. At least it will taste better.







JeanG------------------Member of "The Advance Guard for the Ozone Rangers".May the "farce" be with you. JeanG


----------



## LDanna (Apr 13, 1999)

I don't remember whether your organic markets carry DeBoles but, judging by the number or quality health stores I found in London last year, I'd say there's a fair shot at it. If they don't have it, try asking them to order it.Also, pasta salads can be made with your Italian vinaigrette preparation. This wouldn't upset you at all.


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Yes it does make me bloated and gassy. I put this down to an intolerance to large quantities of wheat. Try rice pasta..there is a brand by Lundberg and one by Pastariso that I can get in CA. You may be able to get something similar where you are. It doesn't have the same texture as wheat pasta, but is close enough for me (it is much softer) and is easier for me to digest.Or of course it could just be too many carbos that you can't handle.


----------



## joan (Feb 13, 2000)

Is there a caarbohydrate that doesn't?


----------



## Spirit (May 9, 1999)

It's not the wheat that makes you bloat, it's the carbs. Carbohydrates are very hard to digest, and a large number of people get gas, bloating, cramps (I assume gas pain) and either C or D from eating too much carbohydrates. I just watched an hour long special on this very subject. Since I've stopped eating ANYTHING with carbs in it, I'm no longer bloated, no more gas, and the BM's are SLOWLY returning to normal. I think it'll take about 2-3 weeks until my body goes back to normal, but it HAS helped a GREAT deal with my IBS. So far it's only been a few days. I'm eating more protein, and fruit (which seem to make me feel MUCH better).


----------

